# Van Donk Ninjutsu + Eskrima?



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 3, 2005)

I have recently been trying to understand on how Richard Van Donk continues to try and blend BBT and Eskrima together. There are several implecations on his website that Eskrima is the ultimate art for knife and stick and ninjutsu (which makes no sense at all) has great body movement.

For those that have trained with Shihan Van Donk does it affect his training or movement when he tries and mixes both styles?

Your thoughts?

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Shogun (Nov 4, 2005)

It obviously doesnt affect his movements or he would not be where he is. Some people just have the natural ability to train more than one martial art.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 4, 2005)

Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> I have recently been trying to understand on how Richard Van Donk continues to try and blend BBT and Eskrima together.
> 
> ...does it affect his training or movement when he tries and mixes both styles?


 
Sounds like a loaded question to me.


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 4, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Sounds like a loaded question to me.


Not loaded...

I have never had the chance to train with Richard... Just wanted to know if it affects his movement for those that do train with him.

Everyone should know my position about cross-training (I'm completley against it) so there is obviously no malice in my question.

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 4, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> It obviously doesnt affect his movements or he would not be where he is. Some people just have the natural ability to train more than one martial art.


Its funny you say that! :asian: 

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 4, 2005)

Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> Not loaded...
> Everyone should know my position about cross-training (I'm completley against it) so there is obviously no malice in my question.


 
Just curious, have you tried it?


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 4, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Just curious, have you tried it?


Boy, have I... I have also seen the affects of it with taijutsu on others. The same results from the people I have seen, and trained with.


FN


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 4, 2005)

What then did you dabble in, if I might ask?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

A comparison of BBT stick fighting methods and eskrima would be most enlightening!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 5, 2005)

I too would love to hear about how they mesh, rather than how they don't. the key when training two different arts, is to "know" they are different, but find the similarities and draw them out. Lately, my Jiu Jitsu instrcutor and I have been working with a WingTsun teacher and seeing where the similar concepts lie. as well as the differences. something that has always bothered me is when (espeically techers) say "oh, this is how you defend against a Kali guy" without never having trained Kali.


----------

